# Question hgh ??



## doggs1979 (Dec 20, 2015)

Is naps gear a reperble company to go with ? Also is the blue top HGH from them real ? I'm looking to start up to get ready for the spring and summer needed to know with to get good hgh at . Thanks .


----------



## Jaws55 (Dec 20, 2015)

I have never ordered hgh from naps, but have gotten test e, oral tren, hcg, dbol, and winnie from them before. So far no problems.


----------



## doggs1979 (Dec 20, 2015)

Do ypu know a good source for hgh ?


----------



## GearHead40 (Dec 20, 2015)

doggs1979 said:


> Do ypu know a good source for hgh ?



Order some and do labs like everyone else.

Take the thumb out of your mouth and act like a man.


----------



## doggs1979 (Dec 20, 2015)

Hey fuck take the dicknout your ass and move on off of my questions.


----------



## doggs1979 (Dec 20, 2015)

Go fuck your boyfriend and get off my ass . Little man . I wasn't asking you so back the fuck up !!


----------



## doggs1979 (Dec 20, 2015)

Gearhead40 more like dickhead40 .... fuck boy jr. !!!


----------



## GearHead40 (Dec 20, 2015)

Lolz

Jintropin is looking for guys to do labz.

Guys on here spend a lot of time and money trying to find a solid source.

And you just want us to hand you our hard work on a silver platter?

Stop being so selfish.  Order some GH and do labs.


----------



## doggs1979 (Dec 20, 2015)

Im not asking for someone to do my work for me . I am just asking for some feedback or opinions on good hgh . Now if you dont like what I am asking , go fuck yourself and stay off my questions !! But thanks for your 2 cents !!


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Dec 20, 2015)

Negged OP for being a scrawny little fucktard.
I'm sending a 666lb tranny with an attitude to deal with him.


----------



## doggs1979 (Dec 20, 2015)

Wow that sounds like some retarded shit off of like Dungeons and Dragons or some shit  !! Lol I ask a question and it pulls all the gay ass nerds out of the wood work ... lmao scary I'm shaking in my boots


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## doggs1979 (Dec 20, 2015)

Yea its kinda fucked up over a question. .. lol


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Dec 20, 2015)

You must spread some Reputation around before negging scrawny little fucktard doggs1979 again.


----------

